# Pigeon kill!!!!



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay so here is my 2nd pigeon and my first one to post on the forum. I spent about three hours hunting in the neighbors farmyard and it was getting late. I thought out a plan and went and sat by the barn door. I amused my self with the little baby pigeons while i waited for the pigeons to settle down I popped out the door and THWACK, nailed him in the breast bone with a 38. cal ball. Then I went over to him and finished him off with a marble to the head. HE GOT BLOOD ON MY LUCKY PHILLY SLING!!!







By the way this is my post to thank Philly for the beautiful sling. It is MXRED"S moose design with Gary Miller's bands. Here are the pics, thanks Master Sling


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Now thats what I'm talking about. Putting the sling to it's intended use, an effective hunting weapon. I am glad you are happy with it and nice to see it bloodied so soon. Good shooting MS. Thanks for posting it, and keep hunting. The Moose design is definetely a winner. I recieved a Moose cow from Midnight and it is awesome. Thanks to Archer for putting this trade program in the works, I hope we can do it again soon.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats so weird I replied to this post 2 hours ago.. But had trouble with the browser..

Anyway again.. Good job and breast it out and save it in the fridge for later, nothing wrong with feral pigeons I ate those for years..


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good shooting and probably a shot you had to do quickly before it flew away.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good going on the feral; I didn't have any personal exposure to the pigeon in the picture but I feel safe in assuming it was getting ready to crap on something soon enough. Nice going on your hunt and like Philly said putting your equipment to work for its intended purpose.

That's a fine sling you have there: Philly-built on a Mxred design and defo don't forget the Flatband Miller straps--he makes some fantastic elastics! Good going and please do keep us informed of further exploits in the future!


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice kill. I like how you made a plan, and it all came togather for you. Good looking slingshot too. Jerett


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent work. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks went hunting tonight but barely got any shots, Ever heard of pressure on birds, its when you hunt them to much and they get very skittish or dont come leave. Sometimes permanently


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You ain't seen nothing yet, wait till you try crows. I think crows can read a mans mind. They are scary spooky once they have been shot at. All wild game will learn to avoid danger, thats the way they survive. Good hunting.
Philly


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

That is one good looking slingshot! And a very nice shot.

Scott


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Cracking shot and a nice sling from Phil, good going getting it blooded...

Thanks for posting, make sure you keep taking pictures and posting your kills....I am glad we have another hunter among us. Welcome

Cheers - John


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice shot, how does pigeon taste?


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

I dont really know but my mom wont cook it for me so who knows how to do it?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cut the filet off the brest bone, marinate in soy sause in fridg over night and put it on the barbicue. Don't over cook, keep it a little red in the center. Taste like dove or Mallard duck. A little liver flavor to it.
Philly


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks i will have to try that


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

philly said:


> Cut the filet off the brest bone, marinate in soy sause in fridg over night and put it on the barbicue. Don't over cook, keep it a little red in the center. Taste like dove or Mallard duck. A little liver flavor to it.
> Philly


Excellent recipe and its nice to know I'm not the only one who eats feral rock pigeons, I dont why some people think they are not edible when truly they are. They are also only as tasty as what they eat, and I live in a place where their diet is mainly seeds so they are as good as a dove in terms of edible quality.

I prefer doves for their flavor and tenderness but have eaten both species countless times over the years..


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Nico said:


> Cut the filet off the brest bone, marinate in soy sause in fridg over night and put it on the barbicue. Don't over cook, keep it a little red in the center. Taste like dove or Mallard duck. A little liver flavor to it.
> Philly


Excellent recipe and its nice to know I'm not the only one who eats feral rock pigeons, I dont why some people think they are not edible when truly they are. They are also only as tasty as what they eat, and I live in a place where their diet is mainly seeds so they are as good as a dove in terms of edible quality.

I prefer doves for their flavor and tenderness but have eaten both species countless times over the years..
[/quote]

I agree 100000%. I live in California and pigeons down here eat what ever they can find. Thats why I only eat Band Tailed pigeons, which are only found in the moutains where they eat the good stuff. That is a delicious recipe but ive only tryed it on dove.


----------



## Pigeonhater (Jan 3, 2022)

Master Sling said:


> Okay so here is my 2nd pigeon and my first one to post on the forum. I spent about three hours hunting in the neighbors farmyard and it was getting late. I thought out a plan and went and sat by the barn door. I amused my self with the little baby pigeons while i waited for the pigeons to settle down I popped out the door and THWACK, nailed him in the breast bone with a 38. cal ball. Then I went over to him and finished him off with a marble to the head. HE GOT BLOOD ON MY LUCKY PHILLY SLING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good
A friend of mine amuses himself setting 'elecric chairs' for pigeons!


----------

